
How My Public Records Request Triggered Waymo’s Self-Driving Car Lawsuit - danso
https://backchannel.com/how-my-public-records-request-triggered-waymos-self-driving-car-lawsuit-1699ff35ac28
======
DrScump
Past discussion, 30+ points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13752001](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13752001)

